# Taches blanches sur Alu 15...



## vincmyl (22 Octobre 2003)

Moi j'ai acheté un Alu 15" a AE le 20 chez CLG et pour l'instant je ne vois pas de taches et il a bien été fabriqué dans la semaine 37.
Je voulais savoir si les personnes qui ont pris un Alu a AE ont des pb?
Sinon, je voulais savoir si c'est bien dans la période de garantie de 1 année qu'on doit prendre Applecare (et donc j'ai jusqu'au 20 septembre 2004 pour prendre Applecare)


----------



## Nathalex (22 Octobre 2003)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, je voulais savoir si c'est bien dans la période de garantie de 1 année qu'on doit prendre Applecare (et donc j'ai jusqu'au 20 septembre 2004 pour prendre Applecare)



oui, tu as un an pour souscrire l'Apple Care


----------



## pitchou (26 Octobre 2003)

j'ai acheté mon PB a l'ae egalement, pour l'instant je croise les doigts, tjs pas de taches blances. Cependant, j'ai cru comprendre que ces taches apparaissaient lorsqu'il y a pression sur le capot, donc lorsque le PB est transporté. Je ne l'ai encore pas bougé de chez moi, peut - être est-ce pour cela que je n'ai pas encore le problème ... 
mais ce n'est pas rassurant du tout tout ça


----------



## vincmyl (26 Octobre 2003)

Moi je l'ai transporté déjà et pas de tâches pour le moment alors j'aimerais vraiment savoir quels sont les modèles touchés, avec certitude!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nathalex (27 Octobre 2003)

Moi, j'ai une tâche d'à peu près un gros demi-centimètre de diamètre que je vois uniquement sur les fonds blancs. C'est vrai que, une fois qu'on l'a remarquée, elle saute un peu aux yeux...

Il est également possible qu'une deuxième soit en phase d'émergence mais c'est à confirmer...

Bref, je ne sais pas quoi faire surtout que je suis aussi touché par de très grandes difficultés de fermeture de l'écran qui refuse 98 fois sur 100 de ne pas rester fermer sans que je puisse identifier la manoeuvre gagnante....

Mon numéro de série : V73xxxxxNRX qui a quitté les usines Apple le 5 octobre


----------



## vincmyl (27 Octobre 2003)

Je ferai un échange a ta place...
J'aimerais savoir et je lance un appel. Est ce que des personnes qui ont pris un Alu 15" a AE ont des taches?


----------



## polo50 (27 Octobre 2003)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Je ferai un échange a ta place...
> J'aimerais savoir et je lance un appel. Est ce que des personnes qui ont pris un Alu 15" a AE ont des taches?



moi aussi acheté a apple expo sur stand fnac micro sans taches apres 5 semaines ( on touche de l allu pour que ca arrive pas) mais sorti que 2 fois !  cela dit pour répondre à ta question j en ai croisés sur les forums de bidouille qui ont achetés à AE chez CLG  et qui ont chopé la varicelle !!!


----------



## vincmyl (27 Octobre 2003)

Ah merde moi je l'ai pris chez CLG justement, c'est un Alu 15" et je l'ai sorti plus que deux fois...merde je commence a avoir les boules


----------



## polo50 (27 Octobre 2003)

rassures toi tout les allu 15 apparament n a pas eu la varicelle même chez clg ! cela dit si ca doit arriver il vaut mieux l avoir la varicelle comme ca on sera définitivement guéri !! encore que pour te rendre un peu plus parano j ai lu un cas de rechutes apres échange 2 x la varicelle ca fait bcp quand même !!!


----------



## Nathalex (27 Octobre 2003)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Je ferai un échange a ta place...



Deux choses me retiennent (pour l'instant):
1. les taches n'ont pas encore pris l'ampleur constatée chez certains (notamment les photos montrées sur MacBidouille)
2. J'ai besoin de mon ordi et il était en BTO. Alors combien de temps ça va durer avant qu'il revienne réparé ou que j'en ai un neuf ????


----------



## polo50 (27 Octobre 2003)

pas de photo d'écran de tes taches nathalex ? d apres ce que tu dis c'est à peine visible  !


----------



## Nathalex (27 Octobre 2003)

Et c'est là que je vais réellement réaliser si j'ai à me plaindre ou pas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Si j'ai besoin de cercler la tache de rouge, c'est que je suis le seul à la voir !!

J'en viens à me demander si je l'aurais vue si je n'avais pas eu connaissance de leur existence sur les forums... Mais maintenant que je l'ai vue, c'est plus fort que moi...


----------



## Balooners (27 Octobre 2003)

Pas besoin de cercle, elle est visible.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (27 Octobre 2003)

[désolé d'avance]  


c'est simple et de notoriété publique pourtant : contre les tâches blanches, y a qu'un seul truc : 














*Les macintosh durent plus longtemps avec Calgon ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

[/désolé d'avance]


----------



## Balooners (27 Octobre 2003)

Petit très petit Finn...


----------



## Foguenne (27 Octobre 2003)

C'est stressant cette histoire de taches blanches.
J'observe chaque jour avec attention mon aluBook15 en espérant ne pas voir ces taches et me prépare psychologiquement à un retour au save de Mac chéri.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour le moment, il est toujours parfait, il attend juste Panther. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Au fait, quelqu'un sait comment remettre iDvd sur Panther depuis le DVD fourni avec mon alu15' ?


----------



## polo50 (27 Octobre 2003)

dites moi y en a pas une qui arrives la chez moi?? c'est vrai que sur un fond blanc mais bon c'est pas encore parlant la ou alors je deviens Parano je vois des taches partout ???


----------



## azerty (27 Octobre 2003)

Nathalex a dit:
			
		

> Et c'est là que je vais réellement réaliser si j'ai à me plaindre ou pas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



         ...hé oui, on la voit bien...

          ....et en plus il y a une zone rosée dans le coin supérieur gauche, non ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




        ..sans parler du petit bitoniau en dessous et à droite de cette tache blanche ...


----------



## polo50 (27 Octobre 2003)

c'est vrai qu on voit un lege rond blanc mais pas tres fort quand même es ce que si tu met un fond d'écran tu le vois?   es ce que si tu n avait pas lu 40 post sur le sujet tu l aurais remarqué ! il me semble que c'est bcp moins gènant que ce qu on a pu voir déjà !!

moi aussi j ai l impression d avoir un endroit sensible 2 légers point à peine visible sur un fond blanc (invisible sur la photo d'écran que j ai faite plus haut) et franchement si je retourne mon pb pour ca !!!  du coup j ai regradé mon pismo il en a s aussi des withe spot et plusieurs ce sont plus des lignes plus blanche que des ronds lui .. bref y c 'est sur que s' il y a un moment ou les withe spot deviennent trop voyant, la ca deviens plus que gènant et faut intervenir bon allez on a encore 11 mois pour changer le capot et l écran !!!


----------



## Nathalex (27 Octobre 2003)

polo50 a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai qu on voit un lege rond blanc mais pas tres fort quand même es ce que si tu met un fond d'écran tu le vois?   es ce que si tu n avait pas lu 40 post sur le sujet tu l aurais remarqué ! il me semble que c'est bcp moins gènant que ce qu on a pu voir déjà !!



oui, je le disais. C'est beaucoup moins grave que ce que l'on a pu voir par ailleurs. Avec un fond d'écran approprié, on ne la voit pas mais si je dois éviter de placer des objets blancs devant pour ne pas la remarquer, ça limite pas mal l'utilisation de l'ordi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Signe plus inquiétant en revanche : j'avais mis un fond blanc et ai demandé à ma copine si elle ne remarquait rien. Elle n'a pas eu besoin d'une demi-seconde pour dire : "il y a une tache, là". (J'entends déjà les mauvaises langues friandes de jeux de mots lessiviers glosant sur l'habitude féminine en ce domaine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )



> bon allez on a encore 11 mois pour changer le capot et l écran !!!



C'est exactement ce que je pense....
Et puis, en rentrant en France, je passera dans mon Apple Center préféré, ils sauront bien quoi me dire !


----------

